# Walmart Samsung TV's



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I was shopping in my neighborhood Walmart yesterday, and in passing the Electronics department, noticed a Samsung display on an endcap on the main aisle. I stopped to look at it and was surprised to see that the set on display was a model UN60H6350AFXZA, which was priced at $1298. The same model is listed at Best Buy for $1398. I wonder if this is a trend with Walmart carrying the same models as Best Buy, HHGregg and other electronics retailers.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Just FYI,
It's even lower from a high star rated seller on Amazon at $1099.00 with free shipping. Got to love Amazon's consumer protection policies


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

BTW,
The price you saw at Walmart yesterday must have been a Cyber Monday special or something they extended from Black Friday as it's now 1397.99 at the store and the same with an additional 129.97 shipping charge online.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is the model number identical to models offered at other stores or just very similar?

I find it very peculiar that most of the Google hits for this model number come from Craigslist listings.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Identical

The Full Model number is actually
UN60H6350AFXZA
The A means "A" stock, you'll see it listed both with and without that designation from most retailers. On the box it designated as I typed above.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

The craigslist crap is just that- a scam....


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

There is "A" Stock and "B" stock?
What is the difference in the designation?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Juanus said:


> There is "A" Stock and "B" stock?
> What is the difference in the designation?


All manufacturer's have A & B stock designated merchandise.

A-stock is new off the production line where as B-stock can be one of a few things.

1)blemished unit
2)overstock
3)cosmetic damage
4)returned unit
5)demo
6)warrantied unit

B stock will be designated as such or labeled refurbished and carry a more limited warranty if any at all.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Identical
> 
> The Full Model number is actually
> UN60H6350AFXZA
> The A means "A" stock, you'll see it listed both with and without that designation from most retailers. On the box it designated as I typed above.


Correct. I messed up in typing the model number, and left out the "A" between the "0" and the "F". Edited. :blackeye:


----------

